# Best way to install pacesetter heads?



## YouTookMyWaffle (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a 05 gto and pacesetter LTs, what would be the best way to install without raising the motor? Detailed descriptions greatly appreciated. Thanks

Andrew


----------



## CHAIVIP (Mar 16, 2010)

shouldnt have to lift the motor at all. i installed my kooks LT's bout month ago. you should be able to do passenger side from the top without lifting the motor. you will more than likely have to do the driver side from under the car. might have to drop the steering rack. mine got in the way. take out the spark plugs first so that way you dont damage them during the removal of exhaust manifold. make sure you torque down your bolts to when you install the headers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Use anti seize on all bolts and header to head bolts don't take much torque at the most 18ft-lbs.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> Use anti seize on all bolts and header to head bolts don't take much torque at the most 18ft-lbs.


This. And PB Blaster the bolts the night before too.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I asked this about 6 months ago and someone on here sent me a link to Pontiac performance where they installed LT's on an 04 GTO I will see if I can find it.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

i used to do exhaust work. If you let the motor run and get the bolts hot they will come out alot easier. just wear a long sleeve ****t and some nice heavy gloves if you do do it this way. but your car isnt that old you should have a problem


----------



## YouTookMyWaffle (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, and also, I bought the "off road extention pipes" would they fit onto a catback without being cut or did I waste my money?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

YouTookMyWaffle said:


> Thanks guys, and also, I bought the "off road extention pipes" would they fit onto a catback without being cut or did I waste my money?


They will bolt to your catback no problem.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

You will need to drop your rack down. Unbolt it from the frame, disconnect the 2 fluid lines from it, disconnect the steering shaft, then pull it down out of the frame brackets and let it hang by the ends. Make sure you tie the steering wheel down so it doesn't spin freely on it's own or the air bag clock spring will be junk. I put both of mine up from the bottom. Also, remove the silver angle brackets that go from the frame to the firewall to give yourself more room to work. The hardest part of the install is getting the fluid lines back into the rack with the header in the way. Be patient and take your time. Another suggestion- get new o rings for the lines, they are a bitch to do and you don't want a leak!


----------

